# [Windows Insiders] New build 586.104 on it's way!



## djtonka (Feb 4, 2016)

Testing in progress


----------



## magic55 (Feb 4, 2016)

As always I have a question about the battery and an overall improvement in relation to .71.

PS. I see that here also "bloggujesz"  Pozdro


----------



## qzem (Feb 4, 2016)

@djtonka

How come you get this builds so fast? Do you work for microsoft?


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 4, 2016)

qzem said:


> @djtonka
> How come you get this builds so fast? Do you work for microsoft?

Click to collapse



He is a "Pre-Canary"


----------



## qzem (Feb 5, 2016)

w.bogdan said:


> He is a "Pre-Canary"

Click to collapse



Ohw, nice .
@djtonka

So how does the new build works?


----------



## winphouser (Feb 6, 2016)

> It appears that the LTE versions of the Lumia 640 and Lumia 640 XL in Latin America have a small firmware update available. The update, which seems at the moment to be regional, bumps the firmware of both phones to 02177.00000.16025.27003.

Click to collapse



http://m.windowscentral.com/lumia-640-and-640-xl-get-firmware-bump-latin-America

http://windowsphoneapps.es/2016/02/lumia-640-estaria-recibiendo-actualizacion-de-firmware/

DeviceTargetingInfo?


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 6, 2016)

winphouser said:


> It appears that the LTE versions of the Lumia 640 and Lumia 640 XL in Latin America have a small firmware update available. The update, which seems at the moment to be regional, bumps the firmware of both phones to 02177.00000.16025.27003.

Click to collapse


Told you so  The so called “final” W10M build will be full of bugs, like the desktop version was in July last year. But at least users should be able to make phone calls… hence the firmware updates.


----------



## winphouser (Feb 7, 2016)

@w.bogdan, for me at least, it's rock solid and fast..


----------



## deadwrong03 (Feb 7, 2016)

How is the battery life on that build? .71 isn't that good for me on my Lumia 640






Sent from mTalk


----------



## djtonka (Feb 7, 2016)

I don't care about battery, got few wall sockets at home and at work place


----------



## djtonka (Feb 7, 2016)

Sorry mates but only if you know polish  
http://bit.ly/1PuGJ0I


----------



## djtonka (Feb 9, 2016)

586.107 is coming
http://www.windowsmaniak.pl/382/co-nowego-kompilacja-10-0-586-107-oraz-stare-opcje-w-innej-odslonie/


----------



## w.bogdan (Feb 10, 2016)

Announcing Windows 10 Mobile Insider Preview Build 10586.107 https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ws-10-mobile-insider-preview-build-10586-107/


----------



## jmattick (Feb 11, 2016)

It hit my phone (Fast Ring) last night around 10:00pm (AT&T GoPhone Lumia 640) and I'm installing it now. I'm not/wasn't having issues with battery life on the last build, so I sure hope the battery life still stays capable of my needs.


----------

